# Think we'll hear about S3 today?



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Do you think we'll hear about S3 today?

TiVo seems to preferentially release things on Tuesdays. 

I've been assured that they'll be selling it online from TiVo.com and to those of us on the list before it's available at Best Buy. It's available at Best Buy next Sunday.

So that implies that we'd hear about (and by hear about, I mean pre-order/order) the S3 either today or next Tuesday.

Letting us pre-order 5 days before it's at Best Buy probably doesn't get it to us faster from TiVo.com than it would be to wait to go to Best Buy...depending on Shipping options, etc.

So it seems like if all the trumors and assumptions above are valid, then we should hear from TiVo today.

Right?

Any thoughts/theories?


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

If it was going to be today, I figure we'd have heard already. I'm still guessing next Tuesday (9/12).


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

doormat said:


> If it was going to be today, I figure we'd have heard already. I'm still guessing next Tuesday (9/12).


Really? In the past, have they preferred to make releases at 8 am or something?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

jeffrypennock said:


> Do you think we'll hear about S3 today?
> 
> TiVo seems to preferentially release things on Tuesdays.
> 
> ...


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=714542


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=714542


Nothing new. Like I said, we know that Best Buy will start selling on next Sunday (that's 9/17). The question is whether we'll hear from TiVo (not Best Buy) today?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Next Tuesday would be a better bet.


----------



## tildenw (Dec 11, 2004)

I just got a Circuit city Ad in the mail. It shows the TIVO series3 Available in October.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Next Tuesday would be a better bet.


Well, next Tuesday certainly is plausible but I was thinking today was more likely than next Tuesday IF there were to be any advantage to buying it from TiVo.com/signing up for the mailing list.

But maybe there really was nothing to that sign-up list except to make ripples online in the forums and blogs.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

jeffrypennock said:


> Nothing new. Like I said, we know that Best Buy will start selling on next Sunday (that's 9/17). The question is whether we'll hear from TiVo (not Best Buy) today?


Next Sunday is 9/10 on my calendar... I always appreceate a person who lives in the future.

Michael


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> I just got a Circuit city Ad in the mail. It shows the TIVO series3 Available in October.


Scan it please!


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

mdscott said:


> Next Sunday is 9/10 on my calendar... I always appreceate a person who lives in the future.
> 
> Michael


9/10 is this coming Sunday. Therefore, 9/17 would be next Sunday.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Scan it please!


I second that!

Would be most grateful.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tildenw said:


> I just got a Circuit city Ad in the mail. It shows the TIVO series3 Available in October.


I just went through their most recent online flier page by page and didn't see it.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

tildenw said:


> I just got a Circuit city Ad in the mail. It shows the TIVO series3 Available in October.


Shens until scan.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

You've been assured?


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Bigger question - who's going to be the the first TiVo Community Forums poster to announce that they have one?

What would REALLY be hardcore is someone calling up their cable company this week and setting up a date in advance to have their cablecards installed for a product they don't have yet...not that I'd think of doing such a thing. 

I might bite the bullet and get one of these the moment they are announced after all. My curiosity is killing me.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Haven't we heard enough about it already ?


When's it gonna be available ?!

It's July 1st where's my S3 ?!

It's gonna be out in a few weeks !

Is it coming out today ?, 9/10 ? /9/17 ?, October ?

Let's just give it a rest for a while.

It'll be out when it's out.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

sad to see so many jonesing for some new Kool-aid.


9/19/06


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

The orange kool aid is the best!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVotion said:


> What would REALLY be hardcore is someone calling up their cable company this week and setting up a date in advance to have their cablecards installed for a product they don't have yet...not that I'd think of doing such a thing.


I was actually thinking about doing that, since Charter told me it would take 10 days to get the cards in stock before they could install them.

Dan


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope someone receives the S3 *BEFORE* they have cablecards available so they can test and comment on unencrypted QAM support (recording of unencrypted digital cable channels without using cablecard).


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I'll wait another week and see what the scuttlebutt is then I'll set up my cable install. Figure I can always cancel the 2 cablecards at the last minute and ask to rent a cableco HD DVR for a month....


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Apparently we are hearing about the S3 today.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

_Apparently we are hearing about the S3 today. _

???

-Ken


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

kdmorse said:


> _Apparently we are hearing about the S3 today. _
> 
> ???
> 
> -Ken


 I think it was an attempt at humor - this thread is talking about the S3 today.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Ahhh... I see. Clearly I'm in need of a nap - damn monday mornings...

-Ken


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

kdmorse said:


> Ahhh... I see. Clearly I'm in need of a nap - damn monday mornings...
> 
> -Ken


 Tuesday actually...


----------



## jes218 (Feb 10, 2005)

kdmorse said:


> Ahhh... I see. Clearly I'm in need of a nap - damn monday mornings...
> 
> -Ken


Not to mention Tuesdays...


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I was actually thinking about doing that, since Charter told me it would take 10 days to get the cards in stock before they could install them.
> 
> Dan


I was thinking about scheduling it ahead of time just because there's always a week or two wait when it requires a truck roll to install. I hadn't even CONSIDERED that they don't have an excess of CCs just laying around. If I have to wait while they order it too...I'm gonna call this afternoon!!

(just kidding)

((not really kidding))

(((yes, I am)))

((((dialing the TWC number now))))


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> You've been assured?


Yeah...by an exceptionally articulate (but maybe or maybe not exceptionally well informed) TiVo CSR.


----------



## tildenw (Dec 11, 2004)

Sorry i don't have a scanner but the new tivo is on page 39 of the ad. They do have an item # 
96-TCD648250B but the web site does not show anything . 96-TCD649080 is DT series2 #


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

tildenw said:


> Sorry i don't have a scanner but the new tivo is on page 39 of the ad. They do have an item #
> 96-TCD648250B but the web site does not show anything . 96-TCD649080 is DT series2 #


Use your cell phone!


----------



## tildenw (Dec 11, 2004)

BTW I have been saying Ad It is The Home Entertainment Guide 06


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

tildenw said:


> Sorry i don't have a scanner but the new tivo is on page 39 of the ad. They do have an item #
> 96-TCD648250B but the web site does not show anything . 96-TCD649080 is DT series2 #


so what is the price? what copy do they have etc...

edit - eh - never mind then - that was made a while back and they used October to hedge their bets. Most likely TiVo sales copy and not much else


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tildenw said:


> BTW I have been saying Ad It is The Home Entertainment Guide 06


That explains why I (and others) couldn't find it in their latest circular. Yes, what is the price? Do they mention that?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jeffrypennock said:


> Yeah...by an exceptionally articulate (but maybe or maybe not exceptionally well informed) TiVo CSR.


Who can save us from the articulate ones????


----------



## tildenw (Dec 11, 2004)

since i do not have 5 post yet


----------



## tildenw (Dec 11, 2004)

one more then i can put url here


----------



## tildenw (Dec 11, 2004)

http://www.pbase.com/tildenw/image/66361913.jpg

here you go


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## skweaz (Feb 19, 2004)

CC Catalog Page:

http://circuitcity.shoplocal.com/ci...le&storeid=2396937&rapid=309928&pagenumber=39

CC Catalog Detail:

http://circuitcity.shoplocal.com/ci...09928&pagenumber=39&prvid=CircuitCity-060901C


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ah yes....and "Available in October" does NOT preclude the possibility of being available in September .


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Does anyone know when it's too late to keep hoping for a press release today? What's the cutoff??


----------



## Oknarf (Oct 30, 2003)

etsolow said:


> Does anyone know when it's too late to keep hoping for a press release today? What's the cutoff??


Public companies typically release "press releases" prior to the stock markets opening, usually not after they close which means 7-8AM on any given day.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Ah yes....and "Available in October" does NOT preclude the possibility of being available in September .


"NEW! Available in October thru Nov 2"

But apparently it will not be available in November and beyond.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Oknarf said:


> Public companies typically release "press releases" prior to the stock markets opening, usually not after they close which means 7-8AM on any given day.


TiVO has had press releases late in the afternoon before.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

etsolow said:


> Does anyone know when it's too late to keep hoping for a press release today? What's the cutoff??


Why would they announce late in the day ? Magic 8 ball says "Try again Later" in the month.

edit - I would think TiVo would wnat the bounce of anouncing at the start of a trading day. This is not bad news but it is expected news so after an overnight digesting of the news the market would not be quite so excited about it.

early morning seems the way to go with the release.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Press releases are usually issued either before the stock market opens, or after it closes. We're just about to hit the cut off for the close so if we're going to see anything today it's going to be soon. If not then better luck next week. 

Dan


----------



## micro98 (Jan 5, 2005)

I would think that they would like to get this out before all the new seasons start back up. example sept 21 the new season of CSI starts. so the oct date would not be a good move


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well according to the Best Buy computers it will be available on 9/17, so it should be out in time for most of the season premeires. My guess is that we wont see a press release annoucing availability until next Tuesday.

Dan


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Press releases are usually issued either before the stock market opens, or after it closes. We're just about to hit the cut off for the close so if we're going to see anything today it's going to be soon. If not then better luck next week.
> 
> Dan


Well, I'm not really waiting for a press release per se. I'm waiting to be contacted through that e-mail sign-up list we did, which may precede or follow a press release (and may or may not be a copy OF the press release e-mailed to me). But since we know so little about what was behind that sign up list, I don't know that we should be thinking about this on a press-release time table.

That said, I too think it's too late to hear something today. Does that mean I won't keep checking...no, just that I'll obsessively check once every 3 minutes rather than seconds.

(Is he kidding?)

((Gosh, we never know when he's kidding))

(((This guy is so weird)))


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Bah!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

At this point I'd say next Tuesday is almost certainly the day.

Dan


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> At this point I'd say next Tuesday is almost certainly the day.
> 
> Dan


I still wonder about the day after Sept 11th. The Best Buy stock date is just that - a way to receive stock not the street date which is a seperate field on that screen and was not filled in when the Best Buy guy looked


----------



## skweaz (Feb 19, 2004)

FWIW, I did speak to a BB employee on the weekend and while he had no specifics about the Series3, I mentioned 09/17 and he said that makes sense since they have "huge changes coming that week".


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I still wonder about the day after Sept 11th. The Best Buy stock date is just that - a way to receive stock not the street date which is a seperate field on that screen and was not filled in when the Best Buy guy looked


Ooops, I forgot to post this but I talked to someone on the floor in the relevant Best Buy department this weekend and he said that they went on sale on 9/17. I specifically asked, "When can I buy one?" He looked in his computer and said 9/17. I re-verified, "so that's the date you start selling them?" to clarify the very issue you mention, and he said, "Yes."

Now maybe he was wrong. Maybe he doesn't know how to read the data in the computer. Or maybe the data in the computer was updated. I'm not a BB employee and so I don't know what their computer screen's and in-house jargon means; that's why I asked the more relevant, plain spoken question of 'when can I buy an S3'.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jeffrypennock said:


> Ooops, I forgot to post this but I talked to someone on the floor in the relevant Best Buy department this weekend and he said that they went on sale on 9/17. I specifically asked, "When can I buy one?" He looked in his computer and said 9/17. I re-verified, "so that's the date you start selling them?" to clarify the very issue you mention, and he said, "Yes."
> 
> Now maybe he was wrong. Maybe he doesn't know how to read the data in the computer. Or maybe the data in the computer was updated. I'm not a BB employee and so I don't know what their computer screen's and in-house jargon means; that's why I asked the more relevant, plain spoken question of 'when can I buy an S3'.


or maybe I put too much significance into the 9/11 date from a release the S3 perspective  Your info sounds more concrete than my speculation. TiVo would want to anounce on a Tuesday morning, sell the units for a few days online and then have the retail channels go live the week after. Sunday is close enough I guess.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> or maybe I put too much significance into the 9/11 date from a release the S3 perspective  Your info sounds more concrete than my speculation. TiVo would want to anounce on a Tuesday morning, sell the units for a few days online and then have the retail channels go live the week after. Sunday is close enough I guess.


See, I was just wondering if Sunday (9/17) is TOO close to Oct 12 for Oct 12 to be right...that's one of the reasons I _thought_ it was going to happen today? (Obviously not.)

I was just scratching my head trying to remember where 9/11 came from. I know it was a date we were kicking around a while back but I can't recall why. Want to quickly refresh my memory?


----------



## Sevenfeet (Jun 24, 2000)

9/12 won't be the date. Never try to make your big splash on a day where Steve Jobs will have the media's rapt attention. There's be no more oxygen in that proverbial room....


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

What's the significance of October 12th? Doesn't mean anything to me.

I think the issue with 9/11 is the whole 9/11/2001 terrorist thing. The date has been tainted. But I don't think it is that big a deal - business goes on, as it should.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Sevenfeet said:


> 9/12 won't be the date. Never try to make your big splash on a day where Steve Jobs will have the media's rapt attention. There's be no more oxygen in that proverbial room....


Bah, Apple doesn't suck up all the media. And if there is going to be any joint Apple-TiVo news, then it is the perfect date.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

megazone said:


> What's the significance of October 12th? Doesn't mean anything to me.
> 
> I think the issue with 9/11 is the whole 9/11/2001 terrorist thing. The date has been tainted. But I don't think it is that big a deal - business goes on, as it should.


 Yeah, I of course remember what happened on 9/11/01 and I remember the discussion that happened here as to whether or not it'd be tasteful to release on 9/11/06. BUT what I don't remember is what evidence/speculation/theory made us think that 9/11/06 could/would/might be the date. What was special about this coming Monday?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

megazone said:


> Bah, Apple doesn't suck up all the media. And if there is going to be any joint Apple-TiVo news, then it is the perfect date.


That would be sweet for a joint download anouncement. I would think beta testers would have seen something if that is the case, at least as far as testing downloads would go. An MP4 type of movie would be a great test file for the S3.

barring a joint anouncement though, it is true that Apple download service and TiVo S3 could live together and indeed would play off each other to get even more legs than either anouncement alone.

As for 9/11, it was me the the thought occurred to and after I posted it it kind of lived as an "oh yah, maybe" kind of thing. For me it was more why try and compete with regular news covering rememberances more than any taint of a commenerative day.

it is looking to me like the 12th will be the day.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sevenfeet said:


> 9/12 won't be the date. Never try to make your big splash on a day where Steve Jobs will have the media's rapt attention. There's be no more oxygen in that proverbial room....


There is some speculation that TiVo will actually be partnering with Apple and allowing playback of videos downloaded from the iTMS. So they might actually compliment eachother.

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jeffrypennock said:


> Yeah, I of course remember what happened on 9/11/01 and I remember the discussion that happened here as to whether or not it'd be tasteful to release on 9/11/06. BUT what I don't remember is what evidence/speculation/theory made us think that 9/11/06 could/would/might be the date. What was special about this coming Monday?


9/11 is not the speculated date, 9/12. The reasoning behind it is that the Best Buy computers say they'll be in stock 9/17 and when they launched the S2DT just a few months ago they announced it on a Tuesday with retail availability set for the following Monday. Since 9/12 is the Tuesday before 9/17 it makes sense.

Dan


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

megazone said:


> I think the issue with 9/11 is the whole 9/11/2001 terrorist thing. The date has been tainted. But I don't think it is that big a deal - business goes on, as it should.


Frankly, if TiVo doesn't sell me a Series 3 on 9/11, then the terrorists have already won.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

anyone know if this will work with directv? same as series 2 stand alone. i looked at it, but dont see a place for info-red blaster.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

An info-red blaster sounds cool. I want one now too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dthreet said:


> anyone know if this will work with directv? same as series 2 stand alone. i looked at it, but dont see a place for info-red blaster.


No it will not. The Series 3 is a cable only product, as it depends on CableCARD technology to gain access to the digital stream. It will also record OTA HDTV channels, so you could use it to supliment your DirecTV. But it will not record DirecTV specific HD channels.

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> So they might actually compliment eachother.


Tivo: Apple, you're so cool.
Apple: Yeah, you're cool too.

They might complement each other too.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Ah yes....and "Available in October" does NOT preclude the possibility of being available in September .


But its more likely to be available in October if its available in September than it is to be available in September if its available in October.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jeffrypennock said:


> Ooops, I forgot to post this but I talked to someone on the floor in the relevant Best Buy department this weekend and he said that they went on sale on 9/17.


You spoke to someone for whom 9/17 is the future? Did he tell you you are too late and the thing is backordered 75 days, or did you not ask?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

skweaz said:


> FWIW, I did speak to a BB employee on the weekend and while he had no specifics about the Series3, I mentioned 09/17 and he said that makes sense since they have "huge changes coming that week".


But what if it turns out that means BB is doing a surprise switch to the ladies undergarment business?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jeffrypennock said:


> What was special about this coming Monday?


Its in the future and so is the annoucement. Coincidence????


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

dthreet said:


> anyone know if this will work with directv? same as series 2 stand alone. i looked at it, but dont see a place for info-red blaster.


FCC has mandated that no CE device may be sold with an info-red blaster after 12/31/06, so it would be bad for TiVo to have to ship an updated product so soon after launch. Unless it would be good for TiVo.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

How about we start saying its a 
CableCard/QAM/ATSC/TiVoCast/ProductWatch/MRV/TiVoToCome&Go
only product?


----------



## apsarkis (Nov 16, 2004)

MickeS said:


> "NEW! Available in October thru Nov 2"


Could the: ... "thru Nov 2" be indication of a rebate available until that date? Maybe they'll give us early adopters a break, and then end the rebate and sell at full price thru the holiday shopping season.

Perry


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

apsarkis said:


> Could the: ... "thru Nov 2" be indication of a rebate available until that date? Maybe they'll give us early adopters a break, and then end the rebate and sell at full price thru the holiday shopping season.
> 
> Perry


umm no - the 90210 was backwards, the rebate was not.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

apsarkis said:


> Could the: ... "thru Nov 2" be indication of a rebate available until that date? Maybe they'll give us early adopters a break, and then end the rebate and sell at full price thru the holiday shopping season.
> 
> Perry


I was wondering about thru nov 2...I bet you're totally right. That's when the rebate expires and they create a new listing. ALTHOUGH, that also means that at least the repeat doesn't start till October. I've hopefully had mine running a little while by the time October comes.


----------



## DTSDude (May 24, 2006)

It's also possible that CC listed it as an Oct availability because TiVo wants to get the initial sales before having to give up the bulk discounts to CC and BB?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Sevenfeet said:


> 9/12 won't be the date. Never try to make your big splash on a day where Steve Jobs will have the media's rapt attention. There's be no more oxygen in that proverbial room....


Unless your splash is WITH Steve Jobs.

After all, the Series 3 is a Digital Media Recorder and we'll need some digital media to record ...


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

It would be nice to have a iTunes media client on the TiVo. It might be possible, since the S3 is so expensive I dont think SJ would think its competition for their other products (mini, airport expreess + video, etc). If it were $399 I could see it, but at 800 its not really competition. The only sticking point is buying TV shows via iTunes vs. recording them on a TiVo. That too can be mitigated since this is a hi-def recorder and the quality of the shows bought from iTunes are poor - a resolution of 320x240 (1080p has 27 times the resolution).


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

megazone said:


> What's the significance of October 12th? Doesn't mean anything to me.
> 
> I think the issue with 9/11 is the whole 9/11/2001 terrorist thing. The date has been tainted. But I don't think it is that big a deal - business goes on, as it should.


Yes. Business does go on, as it should. *BUT* I don't want the S3 to be announced, or worse yet, released on 9/11. It was a very sad day, and although we have all moved forward, and will continue to do so, it's not a day I want to associate with the S3.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> 9/11 is not the speculated date, 9/12. The reasoning behind it is that the Best Buy computers say they'll be in stock 9/17 and when they launched the S2DT just a few months ago they announced it on a Tuesday with retail availability set for the following Monday. Since 9/12 is the Tuesday before 9/17 it makes sense.
> 
> Dan


Although not ideal, the more I think about it, this date would be acceptable in my mind.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

ChuckyBox said:


> Frankly, if TiVo doesn't sell me a Series 3 on 9/11, then the terrorists have already won.


Your point is a valid one. I know that if I died or had a relative that died in the attacks, I would say that not only would I like the S3 released on 9/11, but I would personally like to _s l o w l y_ push it down the throats of all involved with the attacks.

I didn't know anyone who perished, or got hurt, in the attacks. My feeling is: Respect the day, and don't announce on 9/11.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Your point is a valid one. I know that if I died or had a relative that died in the attacks, I would say that not only would I like the S3 released on 9/11, but I would personally like to _s l o w l y_ push it down the throats of all involved with the attacks.
> 
> I didn't know anyone who perished, or got hurt, in the attacks. My feeling is: Respect the day, and don't announce on 9/11.


Oh, great, so not only do the terrorists win, but they get their S3s before the rest of us.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Can we re-use this thread for today, or must we start a new one?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Dan203 said:


> There is some speculation that TiVo will actually be partnering with Apple and allowing playback of videos downloaded from the iTMS. So they might actually compliment eachother.
> 
> Dan


I'm still massively skeptical on this.

There's NOTHING to lead anyone to think this way except for the fact that people want it to happen and some slight overlap in possible announcement dates.

It's a rumor that got started with zero facts to back it up.

It's HUGE HUGE HUGE speculation.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jfh3 said:


> Unless your splash is WITH Steve Jobs.


Unless you're Motorola coming out with a crappy MP3 phone


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> It's HUGE HUGE HUGE speculation.


And that's the best kind.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jeffrypennock said:


> Do you think we'll hear about S3 today?


No.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

classicX said:


> No.


Well today, tomorrow and Friday - which had previous been discarded as options CERTAINLY seem like more viable options since they've downloaded info to our TiVo's (showcase) for it. Hopefully they wouldn't waste our TiVo space TOO far in advance of making something live.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jeffrypennock said:


> Well today, tomorrow and Friday - which had previous been discarded as options CERTAINLY seem like more viable options since they've downloaded info to our TiVo's (showcase) for it. Hopefully they wouldn't waste our TiVo space TOO far in advance of making something live.


Showcases don't waste space. They are on another partition, IIRC. And they aren't downloaded. 

When it records it from teleword, does it show up in your recorded history?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> I'm still massively skeptical on this.
> 
> There's NOTHING to lead anyone to think this way except for the fact that people want it to happen and some slight overlap in possible announcement dates.
> 
> ...


the unknown part is the poster who reported this had like 2 posts and has not been heard from since so either it was a lie to stir things up or else just someone who wanted to post what happened but does not regularly come here.

but actually the post in question was the poster reporting he talked with a TiVo engineer at some event, I think having to do with Apple. It was not just some I read on /. a post about this that turned out to be linked to some speculation here.

so it is wholly uncorroborated but like I said either the conversation happened or it was a lie, but it was not a rumor.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jeffrypennock said:


> Well today, tomorrow and Friday - which had previous been discarded as options CERTAINLY seem like more viable options since they've downloaded info to our TiVo's (showcase) for it. Hopefully they wouldn't waste our TiVo space TOO far in advance of making something live.


The OP said today, which I take to mean whatever day I happen upon his post. And today, as it were, is transient.

And as far as the video, that was only for existing Tivo customers. We, the non-Tivo, haven't heard anything from Tivo.

Signing up for that "email" from their page was a scam. They will never send me an email. They probably didn't even database the address that was entered.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

CCourtney said:


> An interesting note about the Circuit City Ad is that it claims that Ethernet or Wireless Network is required for S3. If that's they case then why even bother putting the phone line on there?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...tachmentid=8070
> 
> CCourtney


Link broken. And, that's wrong -- phone line will work (for programming guide). Won't be able to access BB-based content, though.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

Bierboy,

The link was http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=8070 (Cut an pasted from another window - didn't pull the actuall link but the shorted one - sorry)

I realize now that it was a footnote indicating that it's required for the Podcast/News/Radio stuff. Pointed out to me by b(kf)dtv on AVS Forum

CCourtney


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

classicX said:


> Signing up for that "email" from their page was a scam. They will never send me an email. They probably didn't even database the address that was entered.


Thank you for the smile! I've never seen *database* used as a verb.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Showcases don't waste space. They are on another partition, IIRC.


No they aren't on another actual partition, they are on a virtual reserved space that is part of the whole recording space.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

dthreet said:


> anyone know if this will work with directv? same as series 2 stand alone. i looked at it, but dont see a place for info-red blaster.


No. If you want a Standlone TiVo DVR that works with DriecTV, a Series 2 TiVo is what you want. If you want the Series 3 HD-TiVo, you need cable (with cablecard) and/or OTA.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

classicsat said:


> No. If you want a Standlone TiVo DVR that works with DriecTV, a Series 2 TiVo is what you want. If you want the Series 3 HD-TiVo, you need cable (with cablecard) and/or OTA.


The cablecard is only needed to get HD or digital cable channels from your cable co.

You could use the S3 without cablecard if you only want analog cable and/or OTA HD.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

When I had the Sony DHG unit, I had no cablecard, and I was able to pick up HD locals through cable (as well as OTA). And I do NOT have the digital tier. I would hope the S3 would also have that capability.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> When I had the Sony DHG unit, I had no cablecard, and I was able to pick up HD locals through cable (as well as OTA). And I do NOT have the digital tier. I would hope the S3 would also have that capability.


Oh crap, not again! We've had this discussion on about a thousand other thread. Yeah, some cable companies send the local HDs through without anything else required (CC, STB, dital tier, whatever) and some don't and there's differing legal opinions on this board as to what their legal requirement is for that. Let's not hash this out for the 75th time. 
Bierboy, you do this to be antagonistic, don't you?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jeffrypennock said:


> Oh crap, not again! We've had this discussion on about a thousand other thread. Yeah, some cable companies send the local HDs through without anything else required (CC, STB, dital tier, whatever) and some don't and there's differing legal opinions on this board as to what their legal requirement is for that. Let's not hash this out for the 75th time.
> Bierboy, you do this to be antagonistic, don't you?


No, just to inflate my post count. 

Actually, I knew this had been hashed and re-hashed, but just wanted to assure folks that, in all likelihood, the S3 can handle it (if, as you say, the cable co. cooperates).


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

classicsat said:


> No they aren't on another actual partition, they are on a virtual reserved space that is part of the whole recording space.


Duly noted. But is it correct to say that it is not taking (any more) space away from other recordings?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> No, just to inflate my post count.
> 
> Actually, I knew this had been hashed and re-hashed, but just wanted to assure folks that, in all likelihood, the S3 can handle it (if, as you say, the cable co. cooperates).


In all likelihood, I thought Tivo wouldn't NOT have QAM remapping features. Let start this discussion again. I am still confused.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> In all likelihood, I thought Tivo wouldn't NOT have QAM remapping features. Let start this discussion again. I am still confused.


Maybe this thread on QAM Remapping will have the answers you seek?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

drew2k said:


> Maybe this thread on QAM Remapping will have the answers you seek?


Been there. Maybe Bierboy can check it out and lets us know if we are on the same page with this stuff.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Been there. Maybe Bierboy can check it out and lets us know if we are on the same page with this stuff.


I have, and the more I read, the more confused I get (but, then, I'm old  ). I'm just saying the Sony did give me unencrypted local HD over analog cable (Mediacom) as well as OTA. If a POS unit like the DHG did it, I would hope the S3 will. Bottom line, as with all S3 speculation is....we'll know when we hook it up!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I have, and the more I read, the more confused I get (but, then, I'm old  ). I'm just saying the Sony did give me unencrypted local HD over analog cable (Mediacom) as well as OTA. If a POS unit like the DHG did it, I would hope the S3 will. Bottom line, as with all S3 speculation is....we'll know when we hook it up!


Oh, the S3 can definately do it. But will it have guide data? Without guide data from Tivo it is useless, IMO.

They say since these channel mappings change so frequently there is no way Tivo could keep up. Not sure how I could either, manually doing it, if they changed daily as has been suggested.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

At least for channels with PSIP information the channel-subchannel should not change daily. With proper PSIP information (which the major network HD channels have) a properly designed QAM tuner will use the "friendly" channel information. For example, CBS HD is 85.3 for my cable headend but with my Fusion HDTV tuner in clear QAM mode it reads the PSIP information and maps it to the friendlier 2.1 designation which corresponds to the OTA channel number for my area.

So even if the S3 doesn't support manual mapping at least I hope it can decipher the PSIP information and map to the friendly channel numbers which should make it useable with guide data for OTA listings. That would still not be ideal as there are many unencrypted digital channels without PSIP, but at least it would be better than nothing.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I dont know but i think others have said that only some providers puch the PSIP data. I seem to recall cablevision does and timewarner doesn't but not sure...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I've talked to lots of people in my area (pre-Adelphia, now-TW) who get free (with basic analog cable, line 'lifeline cable') unencrypted QAM local HD stations. None of those people (using a variety of tuners) have the channels properly mapped.

I - in the same market, with a QAM enabled TV - can't get anything. Cable co couldn't tell me why. I think it's some filter on my box on my house but that's nothing more than a box. So I use OTA because I get more channels anyway.


----------



## apsarkis (Nov 16, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> They say since these channel mappings change so frequently there is no way Tivo could keep up. Not sure how I could either, manually doing it, if they changed daily as has been suggested.


It may vary on other systems, but on my TW system here in NY there's been only two shuffles of the QAM channels since I got my HDTV in Jan '05. When that happened, just did a re-scan of the digital channels. I get all the "local" HD channels, and the SD side-channels too (and even a TW internal HR training channel that I can't get with my cable box).

Perry


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

A little over an hour and it becomes today again...


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> A little over an hour and it becomes today again...


Well, whatsmore than that, it's already been established in a previous thread that the S3 will DEFINITELY be released on someone's birthday...Sept 8th is _my_ so I can confirm with 100% certainty that the S3 could possibly be released on this day as it is an eligible day.


----------

